

Looking for work/hackers? We make it easy. - dhaivatpandya
http://hackrio.herokuapp.com/

======
shanelja
I entered my email address and the submit button wasn't working.

Chrome 22.0.1229.94 m, Windows 7, using a Lenovo Thinkpad.

~

This was bugging me so I opened my console and tried to submit again to see if
it was a Javascript error, here's the dump:

 _POST<http://hackrio.herokuapp.com/newdev> 500 (Internal Server Error)
application-49a9d247b95d318698fdc4d924ac3870.js:16_

 _XHR finished loading: "<http://hackrio.herokuapp.com/newdev>.
application-49a9d247b95d318698fdc4d924ac3870.js:16_

~~~
dhaivatpandya
Darn it, I swore I checked up on that. Heroku is having some troubles with my
app - contacting them.

------
ensmotko
I'd really appreciate a bit more info before I give you my email address.

How do you match developers to startups and how do you analyze enthusiasm?

~~~
dhaivatpandya
We take into account (for the startup):

* Funding * Company culture * Technology stack * Number of employees * Founders * Business model * How well its doing right now, and what its goals are

For the developers:

* Obviously resume, experience, etc. * We ask questions relating to work that's been done by them * We look for what kind of stuff they've done outside of school/work * Involvement in open source * Code samples * Graduated from (if recent) * What kind of salary they're looking for * Kind of company culture they want * Tech. stacks that they want to work with * etc.

We match them up by seeing how well they correlate with one another.

